# Disappearing Fish



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

well this is the only place i thought this would fit because it could be called a disese. well it started out all my cycling fish were good 3 damsels, one 3 strip, one yellow tail, one blue fin. one morning the yellow tail was gone without a trace. than i became sad but got over it. next night i see wierd behavor in the blue fin. sort of sapzing  than next morning fish gone without a trace. now i have the three stripe and he is sort of swimming weirdly but has lasted almost two days and a half during this trouble. what is going on. 3 stripe smallest by almost an inch


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't know we need water params


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

put your hand in the tank and lift your rocks? check under them.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

We need details. Describe your setup and post water tests. We need test results for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH, alkalinity, and calcium at minimum.


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

no fish under rocks but i have a problem i just got a new test kit because my old one ran out now all i have is nitrate, phosphorus, kh, and calcium. those are 5 nitrate, .25 phosphorus, 161.1 kh, 220 calcium


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

ohh srry my setups in my signature


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

do you guys think that an annamie could be the probleam srry about the spelling mistake. i dont think the fish are that smart


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

It is not unusual in saltwater for fish to disappear. Small fish are readily eaten by the crabs, snails, and other small critters in your sand bed and rock. 

Yes, the anemone could easily be the problem. You should not be keeping sensitive marine animals in your setup.


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

what do you mean sensitive


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

> what do you mean sensitive


It means their feelings get hurt real easily, so don't yell at them...


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

you need to get a better light right away, nothing will survive with 30W in a 55 gallon, you will begin to loose your corals, and your fish and your anemone, everything will die, you need to buy proper light ASAP


----------



## conger (Feb 2, 2008)

Kellsindell said:


> It means their feelings get hurt real easily, so don't yell at them...



:lol: LOL that's harsh kells...


Sensitive as Pasfur used it means strict requirements on water parameters, tank stability, lighting, and other environmental stuff. Basically, tough-to-keep animals. The anemone is a prime example.

Since you mentioned the tank is cycling, it was probably set up very recently? Anemones shouldn't be kept in anything but a mature (6 months to a year old) reef tank, with pristine water conditions.

By the parameters you listed, your calcium is very low... calcium should be between 400-450, and alkalinity should be 8-12 dKH. I'm not positive of the units you used for alkalinity, I know you showed kh, but the 161.1 is way high and I'm not familiar with straight kh for Alkalinity. The following is a list of conversions between common Alkalinity units:

To convert meq/l to ppm CaCO3, multiply by 50
To convert meq/l to dKH mutiply by 2.8
To convert dkH to meq/l divide by 2.8
To convert dKH to ppm multiply by 17.9

The only reasonable unit I could see 161.1 applying to, is ppm... assuming you meant 161.1 ppm, then that translates to 9 dKH.

At any rate, it seems that your tank is very new, has very low calcium, and does not have enough liverock for the tank size (1 lb/gal - 2 lb/gal is recommended), thus that's my guess at Pasfur's comment regarding not keeping sensitive/hard-to-keep animals in the tank right now.


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey can you update us with your tank! thanx


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

conger said:


> :lol: LOL that's harsh kells...


 They know i was kidding


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

kellsindell said:


> it means their feelings get hurt real easily, so don't yell at them...


lol!


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

yeah dkH and the calcium has gone up to 420 my alkalinity is about the same phosphate and nitrate have gone to zero


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

hey firstsalt how is the tank going? how are the fish doing and the anemone?
Did you get light kit yet?


----------



## TonyMayer (May 23, 2009)

Is there any type of opening in the top of your tank, and do you have a cat? Fish kept disappearing from one of my small tanks and I couldn't figure out how there could be gone so quickly. Way to fast for them to decompose or be eaten by the other fish. Then I caught the cat getting them from the opening by the filter. The cat lives outside now...


Tony


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

tonymayer said:


> is there any type of opening in the top of your tank, and do you have a cat? Fish kept disappearing from one of my small tanks and i couldn't figure out how there could be gone so quickly. Way to fast for them to decompose or be eaten by the other fish. Then i caught the cat getting them from the opening by the filter. The cat lives outside now...
> 
> 
> Tony



lol


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

well i have a dog but it cant get upstairs and the only opening is where the filter is


----------

